# AMA Nationals



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

The information for the 2013 Maltese Specialty has finally been announced. Can you tell I'm excited. It's in Orlando, practically next door to me. I'm making my reservations today. I hope lots of you can join me.

American Maltese Association


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

revakb2 said:


> The information for the 2013 Maltese Specialty has finally been announced. Can you tell I'm excited. It's in Orlando, practically next door to me. I'm making my reservations today. I hope lots of you can join me.
> 
> American Maltese Association


:chili::chili:What about me:thumbsup: your traveling buddy:thumbsup:


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

I live in Orlando!!! YAY! I cannot wait to go! I hope to get a chance to meet some of you great people, too!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:chili::aktion033: YAY!! I'm going!! I take it this hotel is near the Orlando airport?


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Oh yay, now i have to get ahold of Elaine to find out what dates she wants to go since she's my roomie, we always have such a great time together. :chili::chili: :chili:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Yay, just made mine and Elaine's reservations, i'll get with Elaine one the dates. I plan on arriving that Tuesday the 30th and staying til the 5th and checking out Monday the 6th so i can go to Disney. :chili::chili: :chili:


They also have microwaves and a mini fridge for those that need it for their pups food.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

My In-laws live in Orlando but I'm going anyway! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

MoonDog said:


> My In-laws live in Orlando but I'm going anyway! :HistericalSmiley:


Funny!!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

MoonDog said:


> My In-laws live in Orlando but I'm going anyway! :HistericalSmiley:


 
:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

MoonDog said:


> My In-laws live in Orlando but I'm going anyway! :HistericalSmiley:


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

mysugarbears said:


> Yay, just made mine and Elaine's reservations, i'll get with Elaine one the dates. I plan on arriving that Tuesday the 30th and staying til the 5th and checking out Monday the 6th so i can go to Disney. :chili::chili: :chili:
> 
> 
> They also have microwaves and a mini fridge for those that need it for their pups food.


We can have a TNT reunion:chili::chili:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

If I am in the US then I plan to attend! I have wanted to go for a long, long time! Can someone tell us what to expect during those days?


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

edelweiss said:


> If I am in the US then I plan to attend! I have wanted to go for a long, long time! Can someone tell us what to expect during those days?


 
I've never been either Sandi, but i expect during those days to be lots of fun!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

elly said:


> We can have a TNT reunion:chili::chili:


 
Oh yes a TNT reunion, i know Laura will be there with Dusty and hopefully Kandice with Penny and then you with the girls and me with the girls and we can hunt down Theresa! :chili::chili: :chili:


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

mysugarbears said:


> Oh yes a TNT reunion, i know Laura will be there with Dusty and hopefully Kandice with Penny and then you with the girls and me with the girls and we can hunt down Theresa! :chili::chili: :chili:


Yep, I got the go okay a couple of months ago! I have to decide how to get there though, I am a bit of wimp and don't want to fly with the pup(s), but it's a 10 drive. Hey Lindsay, fly in to Charlotte and drive with me!!!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

LuvMyBoys said:


> Yep, I got the go okay a couple of months ago! I have to decide how to get there though, I am a bit of wimp and don't want to fly with the pup(s), but it's a 10 drive. Hey Lindsay, fly in to Charlotte and drive with me!!!


 
I was talking to Lindsay this morning and told her she had to go and for those that want to stay longer we can go to Universal so i can see "Hogwarts" and also go to Disney, Elaine and i aren't checking out until the 6th which is a Monday and Lindsay wants to go to Disney. It'll be so much fun.  Hey Laura we might even let you ride in the car with one of us when we go out for dinner or something. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

LuvMyBoys said:


> Yep, I got the go okay a couple of months ago! I have to decide how to get there though, I am a bit of wimp and don't want to fly with the pup(s), but it's a 10 drive. Hey Lindsay, fly in to Charlotte and drive with me!!!


Hey, now that sounds like a great idea!! And we can be roomies too!! Cheap flight and cheap room!! But you'll have to Disney! I want to see Disney and Debbie and I have decided we're going!! LOL!



mysugarbears said:


> I was talking to Lindsay this morning and told her she had to go and for those that want to stay longer we can go to Universal so i can see "Hogwarts" and also go to Disney, Elaine and i aren't checking out until the 6th which is a Monday and Lindsay wants to go to Disney. It'll be so much fun.  Hey Laura we might even let you ride in the car with one of us when we go out for dinner or something. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


Yup, Debbie is my Disney buddy!!! Can I hitch a ride to dinner too?!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

MoonDog said:


> My In-laws live in Orlando but I'm going anyway! :HistericalSmiley:


 :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

lmillette said:


> Hey, now that sounds like a great idea!! And we can be roomies too!! Cheap flight and cheap room!! But you'll have to Disney! I want to see Disney and Debbie and I have decided we're going!! LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, Debbie is my Disney buddy!!! Can I hitch a ride to dinner too?!


 
Lindsay i think you can hitch a ride to dinner, we have to do Universal too see i can see "Hogwarts" Elaine is doing Disney and Universal too, you'll love Elaine she is so much fun. I already made my reservation and we are arriving Tuesday the 30th of April and checking out Monday May 6th and with everything includes it's only $486 with the AMA rate and it has a mini fridge and microwave.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

lmillette said:


> Hey, now that sounds like a great idea!! And we can be roomies too!! Cheap flight and cheap room!! But you'll have to Disney! I want to see Disney and Debbie and I have decided we're going!! LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, Debbie is my Disney buddy!!! Can I hitch a ride to dinner too?!


 
Fun fact y'all don't know about me...I am a Disney fanatic. Not much of an expert, but definitely a WDW fanatic. I have cross-stitched Ariel, Mickey and Eeyore and have them hanging on my office wall! (we even call Dusty Eeyore when he's poking around!). I've been to Disney more times than I can count...so hmmmm, twist my arm...


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Count me in, I wouldn't miss it for the world.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

mysugarbears said:


> Lindsay i think you can hitch a ride to dinner, we have to do Universal too see i can see "Hogwarts" Elaine is doing Disney and Universal too, you'll love Elaine she is so much fun. I already made my reservation and we are arriving Tuesday the 30th of April and checking out Monday May 6th and with everything includes it's only $486 with the AMA rate and it has a mini fridge and microwave.


We went to Universal last year and Harry Potter World is the only thing worth seeing there, IMO. I loved HPW. The castle is magnificent (the ride worth the wait), the butter beer, the show at Olivander's...all of it! The kids humored me while I ran around squealing.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Tanner's Mom said:


> Count me in, I wouldn't miss it for the world.


Marti of course your in! 



LuvMyBoys said:


> Fun fact y'all don't know about me...I am a Disney fanatic. Not much of an expert, but definitely a WDW fanatic. I have cross-stitched Ariel, Mickey and Eeyore and have them hanging on my office wall! (we even call Dusty Eeyore when he's poking around!). I've been to Disney more times than I can count...so hmmmm, twist my arm...


Laura you also have to go to Universal too to see "Hogwarts", i've never been to Universal before. Fun fact about me is that i didn't go to Disney until i was in my late 30's and i cried when we took the fairy and saw saw Cinderella's Castle from afar. I was like a little kid taking everything. Unfortunately i can't really ride the rides because of having a really bad case of vertigo several times and i really love rides.


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

If I'm done with radiation then, Spookie and I will brave Interstate 4 and drive over on Sat. Can't over night or do the parks.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

LuvMyBoys said:


> We went to Universal last year and Harry Potter World is the only thing worth seeing there, IMO. I loved HPW. The castle is magnificent (the ride worth the wait), the butter beer, the show at Olivander's...all of it! The kids humored me while I ran around squealing.


 
Well then Laura you'll be humoring me while i'm running around squealing and anyone else that wants to run around squealing with delight with me is more than welcome to join in. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

mysugarbears said:


> Well then Laura you'll be humoring me while i'm running around squealing and anyone else that wants to run around squealing with delight with me is more than welcome to join in. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


Debbie, my Disney experience will probably be similar to your first visit in you 30's. I went to Disney when I three but remember a thing. I did go to Disney in California like 7 years ago but I don't think it will compare! So, I will be joining the squealing squad!!:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

mysugarbears said:


> Well then Laura you'll be humoring me while i'm running around squealing and anyone else that wants to run around squealing with delight with me is more than welcome to join in. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


Oh I won't be humoring you, I'll be squealing and grabbing/pulling/pushing you in different directions! It is so freakin' cool!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

spookiesmom said:


> If I'm done with radiation then, Spookie and I will brave Interstate 4 and drive over on Sat. Can't over night or do the parks.


I hope you can come Barb:wub:feel better soon.


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Thanks, I hope so too! I wanna do shopping. Not much around here.

And meet these crazy Maltese moms!?!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

elly said:


> :chili::chili:What about me:thumbsup: your traveling buddy:thumbsup:



You're all set. Reservations are made.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

spookiesmom said:


> If I'm done with radiation then, Spookie and I will brave Interstate 4 and drive over on Sat. Can't over night or do the parks.



I am so sorry you've been ill. I hope you're all better by April, and can us join in Orlando.


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

I've been beating around the bush about it here. Stage 3, grade 2 breast cancer. 6 more cycles of chemo, then surgery, then rads. I hope by April it's gone, over, and I can have some fun in Orlando


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

spookiesmom said:


> I've been beating around the bush about it here. Stage 3, grade 2 breast cancer. 6 more cycles of chemo, then surgery, then rads. I hope by April it's gone, over, and I can have some fun in Orlando


I hope so too:wub:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Hope you are feeling better very soon Barb. My MIL had double breast cancer a couple of years ago and she is doing "ok". A little weaker than before, but still plays tennis like a wild woman. Grandmama had breast cancer many years back and that woman is AMAZING! 90 years young, lives on her own, drives fine, wins awards in the seniors games....she's a trip! This time next year I hope to add you to the "incredibles club!". Best wishes  .


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Not sure about Orlando. What will yall do with your fluffs while doing the sightseeing thing?


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

spookiesmom said:


> I've been beating around the bush about it here. Stage 3, grade 2 breast cancer. 6 more cycles of chemo, then surgery, then rads. I hope by April it's gone, over, and I can have some fun in Orlando


Barb, you'll be in my prayers that by the time Nationals rolls around, you will be totally healed.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

spookiesmom said:


> I've been beating around the bush about it here. Stage 3, grade 2 breast cancer. 6 more cycles of chemo, then surgery, then rads. I hope by April it's gone, over, and I can have some fun in Orlando


Barb, you're in my prayers. And by April it will all hopefully be the thing of the past and you and Spookie can have a fabulous time in Orlando!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Count me in on this one.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

spookiesmom said:


> I've been beating around the bush about it here. Stage 3, grade 2 breast cancer. 6 more cycles of chemo, then surgery, then rads. I hope by April it's gone, over, and I can have some fun in Orlando


 
I hope so to Barb!


----------



## sarnoak (Apr 7, 2010)

Oh I don't want to miss this! Count me in as well!


----------



## brendaman (Mar 7, 2006)

I'm planning on coming to this one since it's in the East Coast. Not sure whether I should drag DH. It might be Kayla's first place ride, unless we take her somewhere before then. 

Does the event hotel fill up, so one needs to make hotel reservations far in advance?

Barb - I hope you've recovered by then also. A good friend of mine attended our wedding a couple of years ago while still in treatment for breast cancer. She wore a fabulous headscarf to go with her formal attire. I was so happy she came, and I love looking at wedding pics of her on the dance floor. I remember she said she almost didn't come b/c she didn't feel all that well the morning of our wedding, but she forced herself to go. Now she says, it really helped in her recovery to do "regular" things and celebrate life! Hope to meet you in Orlando!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Brenda -- you need to go ahead and make reservations. The hotel has been sold out many times in the past. You can always cancel if something comes up.

I know that we're going to have so many SM members attending this one. So excited!!!!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

revakb2 said:


> The information for the 2013 Maltese Specialty has finally been announced. Can you tell I'm excited. It's in Orlando, practically next door to me. I'm making my reservations today. I hope lots of you can join me.
> 
> American Maltese Association


Reva, what day do you guys leave? Where do you leave the fluffs if you go to Disney?


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm considering coming in for one day as my sister lives in St. Augusting - any ideas on when there would be an SM pizza party or similar gathering?


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Maggie -- I'm guessing that the SM Pizza Party will be on Thursday night (but if not, it will be on Wednesday).


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I'm going this year!!!! Already have my roommate, and I AM SO EXCITEDDDDD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Ava and I will be there. I'm bringing my friend, Elaine and one of her chihuahua's. (we'll just pretend she's a maltese)


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm coming this year! I've tried in the past but this time it looks like I'll be good to go. My husband is dog sitting and my friend Patti is coming with me. 
I have a friend 30 minutes from Orlando so after we leave the Nationals we're going to my friends for a couple of days. We're going to make it a mini vacation :thumbsup:
Can't wait.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm really tempted but after the cost of flying with Tyler to Hilton Head, not sure if we can swing it. Or I might have to come without him. At least it will save $250. I really wish that the hotel got better reviews. Not liking what I'm reading about it. Wonder if anyone from AMA has asked them to address some of the complaints given a lot of people are coming?


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Snowbody said:


> I'm really tempted but after the cost of flying with Tyler to Hilton Head, not sure if we can swing it. Or I might have to come without him. At least it will save $250. I really wish that the hotel got better reviews. Not liking what I'm reading about it. Wonder if anyone from AMA has asked them to address some of the complaints given a lot of people are coming?


 
I hope you can make it but totally understand with the rates of air travel it's ridiculous when traveling with a fluff. The reviews of the hotel doesn't really concern me i don't think you can get any worse than the Red Roof Inn at Hilton Head. :blink:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

I am definitely going this year!


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Snowbody said:


> I'm really tempted but after the cost of flying with Tyler to Hilton Head, not sure if we can swing it. Or I might have to come without him. At least it will save $250. I really wish that the hotel got better reviews. Not liking what I'm reading about it. Wonder if anyone from AMA has asked them to address some of the complaints given a lot of people are coming?


I too am thinking that I won't bring a pup with me, I don't think I (me personally) can fly with two and I can't separate them - they would be sad without each other. I have asked Debbie to bring an extra fluff for me! :chili:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

After RRI, I am concerned about these reviews as well. Since its only 40 minutes away for me, going to book Tuesday night only, then drive back to Orlando Thurs & Fri morning and meet up with everyone. Prob wont bring S&P everyday, they got so tired traveling.

Also, In this case I would really prefer to sleep at the hotel thats holding the event. but with RRI, wish I'd checked out the room before unloading car.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

LuvMyBoys said:


> I too am thinking that I won't bring a pup with me, I don't think I (me personally) can fly with two and I can't separate them - they would be sad without each other. I have asked Debbie to bring an extra fluff for me! :chili:


Laura, i'm bringing Reese, Riley and Kelly, that way Theresa can see the girls and Riley since he hasn't gone on long trips with me. So you'll have a fluff, but i'll be checking to make sure i get them all back. :HistericalSmiley:



SammieMom said:


> After RRI, I am concerned about these reviews as well. Since its only 40 minutes away for me, going to book .Tuesday night only, then drive back to Orlando Thurs & Fri morning and meet up with everyone. Prob wont bring S&P everyday, they got so tired traveling
> Also, In this case I would really prefer to sleep at the hotel thats holding the event. but with RRI, wish I'd checked out the room before unloading car.


 
Kandis since your only 40 minutes away would it be possible that you could maybe pop over there and check out the rooms for us, that way we know what the conditions are? You have to bring S&P, they had a really long trip and then all of the playing they did would wear anyone out. They won't be traveling near as far as they did to HH but they would get to play and they would have so much fun playing esepcially Sammie and i need my "Chunkey Monkey" fix plus, Theresa would love to see Penny. :yes: :yes: :biggrin:

Boy do i hear ya on that one, that was just awful!!!! :yucky: :yucky:


----------



## brendaman (Mar 7, 2006)

I looked at reviews and travelers' pics of the hotels on tripadvisor.com, and although there are negative reviews, there are quite a few positive ones. They also had travelers' tips on rooms, but they differed depending on preference, i.e., some people said get the rooms facing highway (I-4?) as they have best views; other said avoid the rooms facing highway as they were noisy; some said avoid the Tower if you're afraid of heights; also the Tower rooms aren't all renovated like Block D rooms; some said the Tower rooms are far from the main areas of the hotel.

I guess I'll reserve a room and then call closer to the date for my request, which I'm not really sure, but perhaps Kandis or someone living nearby can go and give us the 411. But there are pics on tripadvisor that gives you a good idea of what the rooms and bathrooms look like.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

mysugarbears said:


> Laura, i'm bringing Reese, Riley and Kelly, that way Theresa can see the girls and Riley since he hasn't gone on long trips with me. So you'll have a fluff, but i'll be checking to make sure i get them all back. :HistericalSmiley:


Dang...you figured me out...:blush: J/K, I would never steal your babies, they would be sad and that would make me sad. I want Reese to love me, but I'm gonna go into it with a realistic attitude!! Her ex-husband did jump out of my arms when he first met me...

I am still hoping that my other secret EVIL plan will work though (but who am I kidding, it's too early!!).


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

LuvMyBoys said:


> Dang...you figured me out...:blush: J/K, I would never steal your babies, they would be sad and that would make me sad. I want Reese to love me, but I'm gonna go into it with a realistic attitude!! Her ex-husband did jump out of my arms when he first met me...
> 
> I am still hoping that my other secret EVIL plan will work though (but who am I kidding, it's too early!!).


 
You can have your granddaughter (or is that great granddaughter) to love on again and we have my main man Riley, so you'll have plenty of fluffs to love on and sleep with. :biggrin: I don't know about Reese she is a very shy girl and such a mommy's girl, i still can't believe that she bonded with me the moment (not one issue at all) i held her but she has not bonded with anyone else.:huh: :wub: 

I'm hoping that your secret EVIL plan will work but i still think it's too early, but you never know!  :thumbsup:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

SammieMom said:


> Reva, what day do you guys leave? Where do you leave the fluffs if you go to Disney?


Cathy and I will be coming for all of the event days. I don't remember the exact days, but whatever AMA announced is the days we'll be there.
Remember, AMA booked a group rate with dogs in the rooms. That will probably mean you won't have much of choice in rooms. I would think the hotel will keep most of the dog rooms together. This hotel would certainly not be my first choice, but unless it's dirty or filled with bugs I guess we'll be ok. Worse case scenario we'll move to anther hotel. There are certainly enough in the area. 

I doubt we'll do any of the Disney or other parks. We live close enough to go anytime we want without worrying about leaving dogs in a hotel room. There is enough going on at Nationals to keep you busy each of the days.

To those of you flying in, I have been to two Specialties without dogs, and honesty probably had more fun than when I took a dog. There are certainly plenty of dogs to love on and to hold and no stress of watching your dog all of the time. 

Remember Eukanuba is Dec. 15 and 16 at the Orlando Convention Center. Marina will be showing in Juniors. It would be great if lots of us could be there to cheer her on. I plan on being there.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

SammieMom said:


> *Reva, what day do you guys leave? Where do you leave the fluffs if you go to Disney*?





revakb2 said:


> Cathy and I will be coming for all of the event days. I don't remember the exact days, but whatever AMA announced is the days we'll be there.
> Remember, AMA booked a group rate with dogs in the rooms. That will probably mean you won't have much of choice in rooms. I would think the hotel will keep most of the dog rooms together. This hotel would certainly not be my first choice, but unless it's dirty or filled with bugs I guess we'll be ok. Worse case scenario we'll move to anther hotel. There are certainly enough in the area.
> 
> *I doubt we'll do any of the Disney or other parks. We live close enough to go anytime we want without worrying about leaving dogs in a hotel room. There is enough going on at Nationals to keep you busy each of the days.*
> ...


 
Kandis i made reservations for my 3 at http://www.bestfriendspetcare.com/waltdisneyworldresort/ for the Saturday and Sunday that we go to the park. I'll drop them off before going and pick them up on our way back from the park, they won't be spending the night there. Since i want to bring the pups with me to Nationals i have to either leave them in the hotel room and have a pet sitter stop by 3x each day (every 4 hours) or have them go to doggy daycare, so they are going to doggy daycare and the 3 of them will be together in their own little area and i'll schedule them for doggy playtime (i want them to be able to have some downtime from other doggies, that's why i'm scheduling the doggie playtime) and will probably include more walks while they are there. 

Unfortunately i live about 6 or so hours from Disney so thought i would take advantage of the time down there to visit Universal and Disney, since i don't know when i'll get down there again and i've never been to Universal. 

Unfortunately i don't think i'll be able to make it to Eukanuba this year, but i'm keeping my fingers crossed for next year.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I made my reservations for Nationals today :chili: Now I am already getting excited. I know it is going to be so much fun. :chili:

P.S. Oh, and I also promised Marti that I would come to Eukanuba with her. opcorn::drinkup::happy:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Unfortunately i live about 6 or so hours from Disney so thought i would take advantage of the time down there to visit Universal and Disney, since i don't know when i'll get down there again and i've never been to Universal. 

Another reason for going to Universal and Disney when in Orlando is i won't have Laura and me acting like fools at both parks. Elaine is going to Universal with us, poor thing will have two wild women running around Universal checking out Hogwarts and everything Harry Potter, she might have to reign us in! :w00t: :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

mysugarbears said:


> Unfortunately i live about 6 or so hours from Disney so thought i would take advantage of the time down there to visit Universal and Disney, since i don't know when i'll get down there again and i've never been to Universal.
> 
> Another reason for going to Universal and Disney when in Orlando is i won't have Laura and me acting like fools at both parks. Elaine is going to Universal with us, poor thing will have two wild women running around Universal checking out Hogwarts and everything Harry Potter, she might have to reign us in! :w00t: :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


Oh Elaine, you gots your work cut out for you!


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Ella, Gracie, and I get to go this year! Whoo hoo! In the district in which I teach, we get five personal leave days, so I'm saving them all to use for the whole week. I, too, am a bit concerned about the hotel. I'm such a Disney fanatic that all the times I've been to Orlando, we've stayed in a Disney hotel, so I've been a bit spoiled by the Disney magic. 

I know airfare just keeps getting more expensive. Just FYI: Southwest charges $75 each way to travel with your dog which is about $50 lower than the other airlines. That could save you $100 if Southwest flies your route. Bags are also checked free on Southwest.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Eukanuba is in December, and I plan on going. While I am there I plan to visit the hotel where Nationals will be held. I'll post my thoughts on the hotel when I get back. There are many hotels close by so if it doesn't meet my standards, I'll sleep elsewhere.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

revakb2 said:


> Eukanuba is in December, and I plan on going. While I am there I plan to visit the hotel where Nationals will be held. I'll post my thoughts on the hotel when I get back. There are many hotels close by so if it doesn't meet my standards, I'll sleep elsewhere.


Reva, I'm going to be at Eukanuba, too, and can't wait to see you again!! Anyone else going to Eukanuba, December 15 and 16, in Orlando?


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

How wonderful. It will be great to see you again.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm going to Nationals. :chili::chili: Just broke the news to Jim and my son last night and it's a go. Have to figure out my timing but the air fare was low so I'm coming but don't think I'm bringing Tyler. His fare would be higher than mine. :blink::angry: Cant wait to see everyone there and hoping to have arms full of fluffs even if they're not my own. :wub::wub:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> I'm going to Nationals. :chili::chili: Just broke the news to Jim and my son last night and it's a go. Have to figure out my timing but the air fare was low so I'm coming but don't think I'm bringing Tyler. His fare would be higher than mine. :blink::angry: Cant wait to see everyone there and hoping to have arms full of fluffs even if they're not my own. :wub::wub:



:chili:..I am so happy your coming down Sue. But I wanted to hold Tyler a little more this time..:angry:....I understand what you mean about tickets. I SO wanted to take Sammie to my sisters last year and his ticket was more than mine (with the discount I had). I can't swing it in these times. I might not bring mine to Orlando either. I want to be able to watch and shop. I have to look at the schedule to decide. OR maybe I will just take one at a time if I do the day trips over. :thumbsup:
xxx


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

MaryH said:


> Reva, I'm going to be at Eukanuba, too, and can't wait to see you again!! Anyone else going to Eukanuba, December 15 and 16, in Orlando?



:chili: I hope I get to meet you Mary.........hope your area is getting cleaned up well.
xxxx


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

educ8m said:


> Ella, Gracie, and I get to go this year! Whoo hoo! In the district in which I teach, we get five personal leave days, so I'm saving them all to use for the whole week. I, too, am a bit concerned about the hotel. I'm such a Disney fanatic that all the times I've been to Orlando, we've stayed in a Disney hotel, so I've been a bit spoiled by the Disney magic.
> 
> I know airfare just keeps getting more expensive. Just FYI: Southwest charges $75 each way to travel with your dog which is about $50 lower than the other airlines. That could save you $100 if Southwest flies your route. Bags are also checked free on Southwest.



Deb, 
hope I see you there, and thanks for the info on SWA. :thumbsup:


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Snowbody said:


> I'm going to Nationals. :chili::chili: Just broke the news to Jim and my son last night and it's a go. Have to figure out my timing but the air fare was low so I'm coming but don't think I'm bringing Tyler. His fare would be higher than mine. :blink::angry: Cant wait to see everyone there and hoping to have arms full of fluffs even if they're not my own. :wub::wub:


Is it already time to make airline reservations? I can't wait. I am not bringing a pup either, hope those of you that are will share with me!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

LuvMyBoys said:


> Is it already time to make airline reservations? I can't wait. I am not bringing a pup either, hope those of you that are will share with me!!


Laura - there seemed to be some good prices now. Sometimes they say to wait 3 months out for deals but I think my son found me a fare that was under $200 round trip so worth doing early. Don't think it will get much lower. We hardly have an Southwest flights from here so looking at United, American and Delta. 

What days are the rest of you thinking of coming and going?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Does anyone have the schedule for what goes on at Nationals? I really want to book my flight since they're starting to climb but not sure when to come and go. I'm assuming it will be similar to most years past but never attended most events at the one I went to since I was working in Atlanta and only caught part of one day of the show.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

The hotel reservations that Debbie made for us are April 30th to May 6th (Tuesday to Monday), I think the event actually concludes on May 3rd but we are staying and doing amusement parks too! 

I'm still checking out flights. Not sure if I am going to fly in to Ft Walton Beach and drive in with Debbie or fly straight in to Orlando. Definitely leaving from Orlando. Depends on what I can do with the miles Carl has saved up. I have never redeemed miles, so don't know what to expect exactly.

I too was wondering if a schedule was out.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I can't find a schedule for Nationals, but in previous years the first night was the White Excitement Party. This is just a fun event without dogs for socializing. The next couple of days are trials for conformation, juniors, and performance events (obedience and rally). There will also be seminars on various topics. There have been speakers on health issues, grooming, ect., all of course Maltese related. The last night there is a banquet. There are fees for some events, mostly food related.

I will be going Tuesday, April 30th and leaving Saturday May 4th. You can arrive anytime on Tuesday since nothing will be going on until the evening. I would assume 
schedules will be coming out soon since you need to sign up and pay for some events.


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> I'm going to Nationals. :chili::chili: Just broke the news to Jim and my son last night and it's a go. Have to figure out my timing but the air fare was low so I'm coming but don't think I'm bringing Tyler. His fare would be higher than mine. :blink::angry: Cant wait to see everyone there and hoping to have arms full of fluffs even if they're not my own. :wub::wub:


I'm so excited Sue!!! I really wish Tyler could come too! :blush: If you finally decide not to bring him, you can always hold one (or both) of mine if you want as I'm bringing them both. :innocent: 

I wonder if there is a way that we can get pictures of the fluffs with Mickey Mouse since we'll be so close...  That would be a blast, don't you ladies think??? :chili: I have a friend who works in marketing for Disney and I can ask. I think we might have to plan something together with it though....for a cause, I mean. Maybe for AMAR? Like a mini fundraiser? Any ideas???


----------



## angelsugar (Apr 22, 2006)

OH!!!! I just saw this announcement!!! I am sooo excited!

I hope to join y'all! I live in the Tampa Bay area and think that this is the perfect opportunity to see this specialty! I have wanted to go other years but couldn't fit it in mostly because of distance and travel.

I hope to meet all of you! And I will stay tuned to this channel (thread) for the latest and greatest!!!! Thanks so much!!!!!


----------

